
Robots are coming for your job - Stubb
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-wright-robots-jobs-data-mining-20160328-story.html
======
monoclonal
A tremendous amount of (very difficult to mimic) dexterity is still required
for cleaning toilets, last time I checked.

